# Moth pupa?



## joossa (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey everyone.

I found this on the ground in my back yard on a windy day not too long ago. Is it a moth pupa?

I am keeping it in a deli cup at room temp. Do I need to spray it or do anything special?


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like it.


----------



## jacksun (Apr 14, 2009)

joossa said:


> Hey everyone.I found this on the ground in my back yard on a windy day not too long ago. Is it a moth pupa?
> 
> I am keeping it in a deli cup at room temp. Do I need to spray it or do anything special?


hmmm....Fig Sphinx moth - Pachylia ficus? Just a guess mind you.


----------



## jacksun (Apr 14, 2009)

Some pics of the fig sphinx moth and cocoon.....these are from http://bugguide.net


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks a little small in his hand to be that moth, but I could be wrong. Identifying adult moths or larvae is hard enough. Identifying them while pupating is almost supernatural. I'm prepared to be VERY impressed though!


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Peter said:


> Looks a little small in his hand to be that moth, but I could be wrong. Identifying adult moths or larvae is hard enough. Identifying them while pupating is almost supernatural. I'm prepared to be VERY impressed though!


I agree. Many of them look pretty much the same.


----------



## jacksun (Apr 14, 2009)

Peter said:


> Looks a little small in his hand to be that moth, but I could be wrong. Identifying adult moths or larvae is hard enough. Identifying them while pupating is almost supernatural. I'm prepared to be VERY impressed though!


Me too.......It is just a guess which means (I'll quote my Wife here) "there is a 50% chance I'll be wrong and a 50% chance I won't be right"


----------



## Orin (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd guess it's an Arctiidae pupa, doesn't look like a sphinx.


----------



## joossa (Apr 15, 2009)

I think the pupa is way too small to be a sphinx. It is right around 1.5cm long. Orin, we do get some nice _Arctiidae_ species during the summer months. that might be it....  

I'll post pictures of whatever emerges, if anything does emerge....


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 15, 2009)

Probably goes without saying, but offer it something to climb up on before it actually ecloses...so it can spread out its beautiful (tiger?) wings!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2009)

Jacksun said:


> Me too.......It is just a guess which means (I'll quote my Wife here) "there is a 50% chance I'll be wrong and a 50% chance I won't be right"


she is absolutly right! :lol: 

And I love the moth pics, they are as beautiful as butterflies!


----------

